# Help me! Need to identfiy piano piece



## aarondown (Aug 1, 2006)

A relative has requested a piece of music for my grandfathers funeral but she only knows a few details. I have outlined them below, I would be extremely grateful if anyone has any ideas.

Italian pianist, quite old

Piece in question was backing track for John Lewis Winter Sale adverts last year.
Possibly Andrea... something!?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Sal8050 (May 3, 2006)

There's a artist named Andrea Marcon. Is that who you are looking for?


----------



## Sal8050 (May 3, 2006)

Oh, never mind, your looking for a pianist...the guy I mentioned is a violinist.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, the only person who springs to mind is Ludovico Einaudi. I'm sure one of his pieces was featured in an advert, but unfortunately I can't remember which one! He's Italian and more mature than some of the other composers around


----------

